# Trying to assign the correct code for a Left distal biceps tear...



## jdavis258 (Dec 15, 2016)

Trying to get some feedback on the appropriate code to use between S46.212A (strain of muscle, fascia and tendon of biceps) vs S46.292A (Other injury of muscle, fascia and tendon of other parts of biceps).  Please provide feedback.  Thanks.


----------



## Crsunny808 (Dec 15, 2016)

Go with S42.212A.  It's a muscle strain, a nasty one, but a strain within the parameters of ICD 10 non the less.


----------

